# Ky is in the hospital!!



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Ky got her distemper booster this morning which she's had every year with no problem at all. a little bit after we got home she vomited when I went to wash her face I noticed her eyes were so swollen I almost couldnt see them. I took her right to the vets and when we walked in he saw her and rushed her in back. he had to give her a shot and she has to stay there so he can watch her. i'm so upset i dont know what to do. she has never had a reaction before. my poor baby!!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

That is always scary...I know how you feel. Will she be home today?


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Wow, that must have been scary but she is in a place where she will be monitored and help is right there for her should she need it. They probably gave her a shot of benadryl and she's sleeping it off right now. 
Sending prayers that Ky is soon well and back at home.


----------



## gretzky (Dec 1, 2012)

Must have been so frightening for you! So glad she's at the vet recovering and hope she's home soon with mom and Bentley


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## goldentemperment (May 16, 2012)

I hope everything turns out well for Ky. What a scary thing to have happen!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Prayers to Ky!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

So sorry for your Ky, I hope she will be back home soon. Will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

thanks we'll take all the prayers we can get! he gave her benedryl and steroid shot I think is what he said I was so upset I'm not sure. I just called and shes sleeping doing ok. hoping she can come home soon!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> thanks we'll take all the prayers we can get! he gave her benedryl and steroid shot I think is what he said I was so upset I'm not sure. I just called and shes sleeping doing ok. hoping she can come home soon!


Poor Ky, she just wanted out of doggy boot camp! Hopefully the benedryl and sterioid shot will fix the problem. You just need to figure out what shot did it and be careful next time. We had that happen and the next time we had all shots given separately. Keep us posted, but I'm sure she will be just fine once things take effect. It is very scary though.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh no. I am so sorry to hear this. Hope Ky is okay!


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

With Charlie they usually gave a benedryl shot (if we hadn't already given it to him) and a steroid shot (which made him pee like crazy!!) - the reaction seemed to calm down pretty fast, but we repeated the benedryl for a few days.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

More than likely, you will be giving benadryl and oral prednisone to her for several days when you get her home.

Fingers crossed that she can come home soon.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh gosh, that's too bad! Hopefully she'll get to come home soon.

Sending prayers your way.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh wow - I would be so upset and scared too. Poor Ky, please keep us updated on her and how she is doing. I'll be praying for a quick and safe recovery for her!!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Ky's to tough a girl to let something like this bother her for long...my bet would be she'll be home this evening curled up next to you and Bentley. But just in case I'll be sending lots of healing thoughts your way.

Pete


----------



## tania (Dec 22, 2011)

Oh no! The same happened to Pira. Hope she will feel better soon. Now I always pre-treat her with benadryl and I always stay for at least half-hour to make sure she is ok before driving home. Poor Ky.. and poor you, because it is so scary..! Stay well you all!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Poor Ky, thinking of you.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I would also check what brand of vaccine was used, and if it was a different brand than has been used in the past, as well as looking at the individual components.

How scary-hope she is home soon!


----------



## Hawks (Mar 19, 2012)

That must have been scary for you. Poor Ky  Keep us posted.

Did the vet indicate why this time around Ky had a reaction, and never had any issues prior?


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

How scary!  I hope that you hear some good news asap!


----------



## Hawks (Mar 19, 2012)

Tahnee, I was thinking the same thing. Maybe a different manufacturer?


----------



## Nazzers (Nov 5, 2012)

Poor you and ky!! I swear you should write a book of all of your misadventures. Nothing's boring around your house by the sounds of it??  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh no ...that's scary. Thinking about you guys


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Ky is doing good. She has to finish the IV then she can come home. The Dr. is 1/2 block away if there's anymore problems tonight but he said he doesn't expect any. She will take the meds for another 3 days and will have to take them before any vax in the future.
While I'm waiting I have the info to fill out the form to report a reaction. http://www.aphis.usda.gov/animal_health/vet_biologics/publications/Prod_USDA_AER.pdf

This is the scariest thing ever! She has never reacted to anything before. He said sometimes they don't react and then suddenly they will :doh:
He will be reporting the reaction but I said I want to report it too for my own piece of mind.

I am SO glad she was only due for one booster today!
Thanks everybody, I was quite panicked.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry. She should be fine due to the quick action of her great Mommy. I think this happens way more than people know. I had Jordan pretreated during all her puppy shots, but not for this last booster. From now on, I am always going to pretreat. I also always stay in the parking lot of the vet hospital for at least 30 minutes after, just in case. Hopefully, we won't have any more shots, just titers.
Give her a big hug and kiss from us when she gets home !!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh my gosh.. That is so scary! I am so sorry.. This one of my fears. I hope Ky gets better very soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm glad Ky's ok. Scary stuff. I'm praying for her.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

This is what happened to Emma all those years ago. For her it was the Lepto...I'm glad to hear she is doing ok. I was sick to my stomach when I read the beginning post....Hugs to you and Ky oh and yep better give ole Broadway one too lest he feel left out...lol


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

omg! poor ky! im so sorry joyce you are going through this it's always something with our babies. wish ky a speedy recovery and i hope she feels better soon. keep us updates. how is bentley taking the absence of ky?


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Even with pre-treating her for the vaccination, I would consider having her stay at the vets for several hours post-vaccination.

Glad she can come home.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> Ky is doing good. She has to finish the IV then she can come home. The Dr. is 1/2 block away if there's anymore problems tonight but he said he doesn't expect any. She will take the meds for another 3 days and will have to take them before any vax in the future.
> While I'm waiting I have the info to fill out the form to report a reaction. http://www.aphis.usda.gov/animal_health/vet_biologics/publications/Prod_USDA_AER.pdf
> 
> This is the scariest thing ever! She has never reacted to anything before. He said sometimes they don't react and then suddenly they will :doh:
> ...


I just saw this. im so glad she is doing better. i could only imagine how you were feeling to see your strong girl like that.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ky*

I just saw this and it scared me to death!
Thank God she is doing better!!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm glad she's doing better, how scary!
I had that happen to one of my cats once, luckily we were still at the clinic because she completely crashed with vomiting/diahrrea within a few minutes.
In the future we only gave her absolutely necessary vaccines (rabies since she was indoor only), only one at a time if she needed others, always pretreated with Benadryl and I left her for monitoring


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Bentleysmom said:


> Ky is doing good. She has to finish the IV then she can come home. The Dr. is 1/2 block away if there's anymore problems tonight but he said he doesn't expect any. She will take the meds for another 3 days and will have to take them before any vax in the future.
> While I'm waiting I have the info to fill out the form to report a reaction. http://www.aphis.usda.gov/animal_health/vet_biologics/publications/Prod_USDA_AER.pdf
> 
> This is the scariest thing ever! She has never reacted to anything before. He said sometimes they don't react and then suddenly they will :doh:
> ...


Glad she's OK.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Bentleysmom said:


> Ky is doing good. She has to finish the IV then she can come home. The Dr. is 1/2 block away if there's anymore problems tonight but he said he doesn't expect any. She will take the meds for another 3 days and will have to take them before any vax in the future.
> While I'm waiting I have the info to fill out the form to report a reaction. http://www.aphis.usda.gov/animal_health/vet_biologics/publications/Prod_USDA_AER.pdf
> 
> This is the scariest thing ever! She has never reacted to anything before. He said sometimes they don't react and then suddenly they will :doh:
> ...


Man I'm glad she is ok, we were discussing this on another thread about how over the years the vaccinations inflammatory effects build up and then if they are abit older or not it the best health bam a more serious health event may occur, you may want to read the thread


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Only just read this thread, what a shock for you Joyce. Don't worry Ky's a tough girl, she will be ok. Take care and try to get some rest tonight.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm so sorry this happened to Ky. So glad to hear Ky is doing better.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Poor Ky. I'm glad she is ok!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Hope all goes well


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you everyone! My girl is home YAY. She seems to be very, very tired but otherwise good. It will be a love fest tonight!! ♥


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

So glad for you ,did vet say what her problem was?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

So glad Ky is doing better and is HOME! Plenty of luvins tonight, for sure!


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Tuco said:


> Man I'm glad she is ok, we were discussing this on another thread about how over the years the vaccinations inflammatory effects build up and then if they are abit older or not it the best health bam a more serious health event may occur, you may want to read the thread


Actually, for any allergic reaction to occur, there first has to be an exposure to the allergen. Anytime after that, whether it be the second or millionth exposure, an allergic reaction can occur.
Add in cross-reactions - reactions that occur to any allergen in a group of allergens, life gets complicated. For instance, if you are allergic to latex, you will probably react to bananas. Strange combinations, but the truth.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Just saw this. So glad Ky is home and on the mend so quickly! Hope she's back to 100% soon!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Glad she's home Joyce. Bet she gets some extra loving. Very scary when stuff like this happens. We feel so helpless. Rest well Ky. You are in good hands.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Joyce,Just got a chance to check in & saw this so glad Ky is home & ok!


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

So glad to read your latest post. Such a scary experience! You never really know. Good to know she's home with her family.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Sorry to hear what happened to KY. My bridge girl had allergic reactions too. Benadryl shots before injections helped but some times she still had slight reactions. I hated shot days!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so glad Ky is home with you and doing better. So scary!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I snuggled with Ky but all she wants to do now is sleep. She is curled up on daddy's lap now and I think she's down for the night.
I have to give her 100 mg of Benadryl every 8 hrs.

As for what happened, I really can't answer that. The Dr was talking to me but my brain was screaming SHUTUP KY IS DYING!! so I didn't really hear everything. I know he said that they can get the vax and have no reaction then suddenly the next vax they react to it. I'll talk to him Monday when I'm able to listen better.

I have a better understanding of what those with sick dogs are going through every day. I'm so sorry! That feeling in the stomach and my brain was buzzing, I thought I would have a heart attack, all within minutes. I don't know how you do it day after day! Sending hugs to you all.

When I saw how swollen her eyes were we went right out the door, I didn't even think to put Bentley behind the baby gate. He was such a good boy. He didn't get into anything.

I have a lot of research to do on vaccines now.I don't want to overreact (I already did that ) but I want more info before I ever make anymore decisions on what they get and when. Luckily I have a whole year to research it.
Thanks everybody!! You're the best!! ♥


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

BajaOklahoma said:


> Actually, for any allergic reaction to occur, there first has to be an exposure to the allergen. Anytime after that, whether it be the second or millionth exposure, an allergic reaction can occur.
> Add in cross-reactions - reactions that occur to any allergen in a group of allergens, life gets complicated. For instance, if you are allergic to lytex, you will probably react to bananas. Strange combinations, but the truth.


No the reactions aren't really considered allergic, the vaccine basically goes into the immune system and moves things around but it has been found that each time they are vaccinated the mild inflammatory effects cause autoimmune damage, read the thread it's called connections between vaccination and serious health issues. 

I'm glad Ky is feelin better 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

thanks. I'll be researching it but not tonight. My brain is fried.:--crazy:


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I am sure glad Ky is better now. Honestly we stopped the vaccines once our furbabies were older. From 10 years of age on. But also, we did not have puppies in the house, they were mostly at home or at the cabin so I just did not see the need. 
I do wonder if there is something in the vaccines. Has anything changed? Honestly I just sat down with DH and we have never seen these problems before. Is it the dog breeding, the food, the vaccines. Our Jack was a mutt - poor thing he probably had one of the worst breedings and he had Lupus on top of it and still lived to be close to 16.


----------



## Golden4Life (May 6, 2009)

Sorry for the scare & glad Ky is better. {{hugs}}


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Claudia M said:


> I am sure glad Ky is better now. Honestly we stopped the vaccines once our furbabies were older. From 10 years of age on. But also, we did not have puppies in the house, they were mostly at home or at the cabin so I just did not see the need.
> I do wonder if there is something in the vaccines. Has anything changed? Honestly I just sat down with DH and we have never seen these problems before. Is it the dog breeding, the food, the vaccines. Our Jack was a mutt - poor thing he probably had one of the worst breedings and he had Lupus on top of it and still lived to be close to 16.


Yea so far there hasn't been enough research on vaccination but of the evidence there is much of it shows that the immunity lasts 7 + years for core vaccines. Considering the rabies challenge is in year 5 and still not complete, this most likely means that the dogs are still immune after 5 years


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

I'm just catching up for the day - quite the day you had Joyce! Glad she's ok.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Claudia M said:


> I am sure glad Ky is better now. Honestly we stopped the vaccines once our furbabies were older. From 10 years of age on. But also, we did not have puppies in the house, they were mostly at home or at the cabin so I just did not see the need.
> I do wonder if there is something in the vaccines. Has anything changed? Honestly I just sat down with DH and we have never seen these problems before. Is it the dog breeding, the food, the vaccines. Our Jack was a mutt - poor thing he probably had one of the worst breedings and he had Lupus on top of it and still lived to be close to 16.


I think the breeding plays a very small role and its just an excuse for the reduced quality in diet and vaccines, I think they play pretty equal roles, I had 2 dogs a golden retriever that lived to be 16 Afew allergies and arthritis and hip dusplatia was vaccinated as a pup only, switched to raw diet when he was 2 when we adopted him, no diseases not a health problem except for the originals which drastically improved after switching , died in sleep at 16, and a Tibetan mastiff, never vaccinated, fed raw whole life, lived to 18 died in sleep, only issues were a root canal, and Afew bite wounds from an attack from another dog (probably saved my life) and some limited mobility after an injured elbow at 17. I'm sure many regularly vaccinated dogs have had results too, quite frankly, the risks of distemper and parvovirus are too high and too serious to ignore so I'm gonna get tuco 2 sets of puppy vaccines and his 1 year one fore lifetime immunity


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mickeychick (Jul 19, 2012)

oh my gosh Joyce, how scary! Good thing you noticed it right away and took her right in. I hope she's feeling better soon.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Happy to hear Ky is doing better.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm just seeing this right now. Vaccine reactions are so scary. Glad Ky's feeling better! 

Lucy had a reaction, too. High, high fever and very, very lethargic. She was so sick.  And it was to a vaccine I had told them _not_ to give her, (long story). Chance and Lucy only get rabies and that's only because it's required by law.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Yea the rabies challenge once they hit year 3 got many states to change the annual law the 3 years and now finishing the 5th year they should be able to extend the requirement even further


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm happy to report that Ky had an uneventful night. All is good in the doggie hood


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so happy to hear that!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh no! I'm so sorry to see this happen to KY. I pray that he will be okay and make a full complete recovery.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Poor Ky! I am so glad she is doing better!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

If you don't give the older dogs vacines, how do you get the heartworm meds., from the vet,ours will not give you them,if vacines are not up to date, kooper will be 10,in feb.,and brodee 10,in march.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

It's after 6:30 and Ky still won't eat. I offered her boiled chicken and rice but she turned her head away. I cooked a carrot and she ate about 2 bites of that but she needs more nutrition. This morning the vet said don't worry about her not being hungry but I thought she'd have her appetite back by now


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

It takes time, as long as she's drinking she will be fine, I would also give her a sliver of beef liver for some additional vitamins


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I scrambled an egg for Ky and she ate it so I cooked her 2 more because I want her to have something in her belly.
Normally she doesn't get people food (except veggies) so..

Do you have to worry about cholesterol with dogs?


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Egg is a good source of nutrition for them but I would feed them raw with the shell, and only about 2 every other day, cooking it will get rid of a lot of the nutrition in the yolk. Feed her some fruit, Il make a smoother with some apple, banana and a bunch of berries


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Steadfast (Aug 22, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers going up for Ky right now


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Also I'm not sure how valid Wikipedia is but it says in the breed specific conditions area "Immune Sensitivity to vaccines, drugs, insecticides, anesthetics and tranquilizers"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Also I'm not sure how valid Wikipedia is but it says in the breed specific (akitas) conditions area "Immune Sensitivity to vaccines, drugs, insecticides, anesthetics and tranquilizers"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Tuco said:


> Also I'm not sure how valid Wikipedia is but it says in the breed specific (akitas) conditions area "Immune Sensitivity to vaccines, drugs, insecticides, anesthetics and tranquilizers"
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This is a falsehood.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Bentleysmom said:


> This is a falsehood.


Oh ok


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

how is Ky doing?


----------

